# MySQL 5.6.10



## daz (Apr 8, 2013)

I have installed lots of software from ports before. But after a `portsnap fetch` it doesn't seem to have MySQL 5.6.10. But have not managed to find MySQL 5.6.10.

I want to install this as I am doing some development and want to rip out a tonne of code I have written to generate innoDB search queries. And replace it with full text search. I read on the forum here that some people have done it.

I googled for a howto, but couldn't find one. What is the best/easiest way to install MySQL 5.6.10 I don't mind downloading the source and compiling it. (assuming I can figure out how to do it).

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2013)

It's right here: databases/mysql56-server.


----------



## daz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply. 

But I don't have a /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server/ directory. I also tried to add it using packages but it said this:

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/mysql56-server.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/mysql56-server.tbz' by URL
```
So I guess my question is how do I update ports so it has this package. I am running FreeBSD 9.

```
uname -r
9.0-RELEASE
```


----------



## daz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, I think I might have figured it out. I do owe you thanks anyway @SirDice. I think I forgot to `extract` the `fetch`, and run an `update` properly. My bad.

FYI I like your little quote, it's so true.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2013)

Please upgrade to 9.1, 9.0 went end-of-life at the end of March.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------

